

AdRoll Generated Tons Of Invalid Traffic - carlsednaoui
http://www.seroundtable.com/adroll-invalid-traffic-18922.html

======
carlsednaoui
tl;dr: You may have noticed a huge spike in traffic in Google Analytics coming
from IE7.

Here's the backstory: [http://www.seroundtable.com/direct-traffic-
ie7-analytics-188...](http://www.seroundtable.com/direct-traffic-
ie7-analytics-18897.html)

And here's the conversation on Moz: [http://moz.com/community/q/huge-spike-in-
direct-traffic-from...](http://moz.com/community/q/huge-spike-in-direct-
traffic-from-ie7)

